# Smith Skullcandy Bluetooth / Bern Helmet Compatibility



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

it's what i use.


----------



## Ollie11 (Aug 26, 2011)

*Clarification*

U mean you use the Bern Carbon and the Smith Bluetooth Skullcandies? If thats the case do they fit together well? Not too uncomfortable? Im not really sure what you mean by "its what I use"? You use the whole setup, or just one of the two?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

they fit together


----------



## Ollie11 (Aug 26, 2011)

I appreciate it... wires suck...


----------

